# Το οποίον



## Ancolie

Σʹένα διήγημα του Χάτζη ένα πρόσωπο, ο Βασίλης, εξηγεί για τον Κώστα τι είναι να είναι κανείς φτωχός. Και το τέλος της εξήγησης του είναι · Το οποίον - φτωχός.


----------



## ireney

Ah, a delightful older expression! Could be translated as "in other words, X". A conclusion if you wish, a proof or a QED.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Δηλαδή, δηλαδή;


----------



## Ancolie

Θα μπορούσε το "το οποίον" να είναι η μετάφραση του "ΟΠΕΡ"...εδει δειξαι ;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Θα μπορούσε το "το οποίον" να είναι η μετάφραση του "ΟΠΕΡ"...εδει δειξαι ;


Το "ό" στο "όπερ" σημαίνει όντως "το οποίο". Το "περ" σημαίνει "ακριβώς".


----------



## Ancolie

Ναι, αυτό το ξέρω ! Αλλά εδώ, στο διήγημα του Χάτζη "το οποίο" = η αρχή της φράσης όπερ έδει δείξαι ; αν η απάντηση είναι "ναι" , ποία μπορούσε να είναι το τέλος της φράσης στη δημοτική ; κάτι σαν "το οποίο ήταν αποδεικτέο" ;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> "το οποίο ήταν αποδεικτέο" ;


Ναι ή πιο απλά «αυτό ακριβώς το οποίο (= που) έπρεπε να αποδείξουμε»

Πάντως στο διήγημα του Χατζή (τη «Θητεία» διαβάζεις; ) αυτή τη φράση μπορείς πολύ απλά να την καταλάβεις ως εξής:
_το οποίο [σημαίνει να είναι κανείς] φτωχός_
ή
_το οποίο [σημαίνει ότι είναι/ήταν] φτωχός.
_


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ ! Το διήγημα είναι · "Ένα τραγούδι στην Αθήνα"


----------



## Ancolie

Μια τελευταία (;; ) ερώτηση · Έχουμε "το οποίον" όχι "το οποίο" · γιατί ; Γιατί είναι ένα κείμενο του 1979 που έχει "αγωνιστικά κείμενα 1940-1950" η για έναν άλλο λόγο ;


----------



## Perseas

Δεν είναι σπάνιο να χρησιμοποιούμε λόγιες λέξεις ή φράσεις στο λόγο μας. 
Η χρήση τους χρωματίζει και ποικίλλει τον λόγο.


----------

